# Maimed Cougar hunts?



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=968&sid=28342919&fm=most_popular

I hope these guys get the book thrown at them and I hope they come up with a client list to throw the book at too! There's a market for this? WTF?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Thing is, the sports might never have known they were shooting cats that had been caught and maimed.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

No matter how you slice it, this act is disgusting. I am at a loss for words, turns my stomach that folks representing themselves as guides would do this.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a lot of questions on this one. How did they do it? A loop on the end of a pole? Did they drive ahead just out of sight of the client and kick it out so the houndsman could "cut it's tracks"? Why would a client want to do this? Those cougars had to be in a lot of pain until they were turned loose again. Did the clients know what was going on? Did they think they could do this for three years and nobody would tell. I could go on and on.
Good Lord what the he!l is wrong with some people???


----------



## Yote238 (Jan 19, 2014)

Just when you couldnt think people could get any lower someone like that comes along. Hope they get locked up for along time.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Unfortunately, there is a history "canned" cougar hunts in Utah. I've heard of tales from old time hound doggers of catching then hog tying a lion prior to a clients arrival on a hunt. About 25 or 30 years ago there was a case from southern Utah where an outfitter would catch and hold lions in a tree for 2 or 3 days while a client flew in from out-of-state to harvest it. A few years later, this same outfitters son was busted when he treed a lion on the wrong side of a hunt unit boundary, so he roped it, drug it back across the boundary to the unit where his client had a valid tag, and it was killed. 

I'm sure there are still a lot of "canned" and "will call" cougar hunts that go on even today. Yeah I find the guides behavior disturbing, but I also think the hunters bear some responsibility as well for putting up with it. Personally, to appreciate lion hunting, I think one has to experience the pre dawn chill, the hours of empty terrain scouring for fresh tracks, watching the dogs picking at a cold track and wondering if it was going anywhere this time or not, then finally listening to the change in the hound's voices as the track heats up and the lion is treed. A hunter owes it to himself to experience this, and an outfitter is cheating his clients if he's not providing it.


----------

